# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [Cinema] Chronique des taverneux

## neguib

Bonjour  toutes et  tous
Je vous propose ici de tenir votre chronique cinmatographique. Parlez nous du film que vous avez vu la veille, que ce soit au cinma, en salle d'art et d'essai ou mme revu  la tlvision. Pas de rgle (pour une fois) du moment que vous prenez le temps de nous faire regretter de ne pas l'avoir vu ou peut tre de l'avoir vu d'ailleurs.
Sinon evitons les parasitages, aprs tout si on est pas d'accord alors expliquons nous simplement en regard du film.
Amis journalistes chroniqueurs  vos articles.

----------


## Oluha

hier j'ai vu Furtif au cin. Ca vole pas trs haut (  ::lol::  ), c'est prvisible mais bon ca se regarde quand mme. A attendre que ca passe  la tl pour le voir.

----------


## Avatar

Comme c'est parti il va falloir crer un forum cinema... :-)

J'ai vu "Les bienfaits de la colre" et j'ai t agrablement surpris. Bien entendu, a reste une comdie romantique mais celle-ci a un petit quelque chose en plus ; par contre, kevin costner se fait vieux.....

En films un peu plus vieux, je ne peux que conseiller "la porte des secrets" (en plus la louisianne est d'actualit) : le genre du film volue tout au long de l'histoire (au dbut on croit  une nieme histoire de fantome) et la fin est innatendue ; dommage que les films ait l'air (ou a t?) d'tre tourn en studio. Il y a aussi "My summer of love" qui narre les amours d't de deux adolescente : film doux, calme, mouvant, tourn avec pudeur, et une musique gniale.

----------


## neguib

Ce soir sur TSR1 je vais me refaire "Le coeur des hommes", pour moi un equivalent moderne des tontons flingueurs, je ne parles pas du genre mais bien de l'amiti masculine. Je vous dirai demain mon impression

----------


## nuke_y

> Ce soir sur TSR1 je vais me refaire "Le coeur des hommes", pour moi un equivalent moderne des tontons flingueurs, je ne parles pas du genre mais bien de l'amiti masculine. Je vous dirai demain mon impression


j'ai ADORE ce film  l'poque. Vraiment trs trs bien.

----------


## Perceval

J'ai bien aim ce film.... Surtout Bernard Campan qui m'a bluff. Car passer d'un Inconnu qui a berc mon enfance  un homme trahi.... c'est... comment dire, sympa, voir poignant...

----------


## neguib

Pour le coup Bernard Campan montre dj l'tendue de son talent dans "se souvenir des belles choses", vraiment trs emouvant dans ce diamant de Zabou Breitman.

----------


## neguib

Bon je confirme
"Le coeur des hommes",   ::ccool::  ; un pote m'a passer la version DVD aussi avec les fameux supplments dont une chanson non garde au montage
C'est pendant le mariage o les 4 se mettent  chanter sur l'air de Guantanamera:
"Gouine ta grand mre, c'est une gouine ta...."
A se pisser dessus. Vraiment pas mcontent de ma soire d'hier  ::lol::

----------


## r0d

Je suis, en ce moment, en train de me faire pter la srie de Twin Peaks (une trentaine d'pisodes). J'adore et je vous le conseille, c'est vraiment excellent. Non seulement ceux qui ont du mal avec D. Lynch pourront tre sduits par cette srie, car il reste trs sorbre et les pieds sur terre, mais pour ceux qui aiment ce ralisateur, c'est vraiment que du bonheur. J'ai compris pleins de trucs de ses autres films grce  cette srie. On y retrouve certains personnages, certaines situations, et maintenant, je me rends compte  quel point ses autres films (en particulier Mulholland Drive et Lost Highway) sont pleins d'allusions  la srie.

----------


## Higestromm

Tien tien... j allais justment me les remettres ceux la  :;): 
Du meme bonhomme, je vous conseille Eraserhead. Trs bizard et on comprend pas tout (du lynch quoi) mais il laisse cette drole d'impression qui prouve que dans un film il y a une partie de l'inconscient qui coute.

----------


## Invit

hier soir avec des potes on s'est fait "*H2G2 : le guide du voyageur galactique*"...

je m'attendais  un enorme delire tout au long du film, car c'est issu d'une serie tv cre par un ancien Monty Python (je sais plus lequel  ::oops:: )  ::D: 

et finalement, l'histoire se prend tres au serieux... alors on a bien quelques gros gros trips bien decals (so british) et quelques dialogues bien sentis, mais tout a est entrecoup de longues scenes d'action tres serieuses et bourres d'effets speciaux (alors que je m'attendais  quelque chose d'assez kitch visuellement)...

donc voil, on rigole de bon coeur mais pas aussi souvent que je ne le pensais, donc semi-deception....  ::?:

----------


## fred777888999

[pour torvalds]
Si tu aimes les delires sur fond de SF et que tu as regarde qq episodes de star trek, je pense que galaxy quest est completement incontournable.
[/pour torvalds]

----------


## Invit

mouais je suis pas trop Star Trek, et l'humour americain n'est pas mon prfr... l si j'etais all voir H2G2 c'etait pour l'humour britannique, habituellement excellent !! (cf Sacr Graal o je m''arrete pas de rigoler pendant toute la dure du film...)

mais Galaxy Quest a l'air assez sympa et tres tres kitch, et a, a peut etre sympa. merci du conseil ;-)

et je pense que dans le genre, rien n'egalera jamais la folle histoire de l'espace de Mel Brooks  ::lol::   ::D:

----------


## lper

J'ai dcouvert *La machine  explorer le temps* hier soir sur la chaine classique, je me suis bien bidonner une trentaine de minutes....  ::lol::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Pareil, H2G2 : le guide du voyageur galactique pas terrible en film (peut etre bien en livre en anglais dans le texte) , mais par contre galaxyquest (c'est pas nouveau, c'est une excellente parodie de star trek) trs bien en effet  ::ccool:: 

Vous pouvez aller voir H2G2 comme une "curiosit", mais ca plaira certainement pas  tous le monde.

Dans les derniers films sortis :

- j'ai trouv le dernier pixar *Madaguascar* plutot moyen, scnario trop prvisible, pas assez surprenant. 

- *Srial noceur* c'est la pire daube de l'anne, une majorit de gags vulgaires, pas originaux et pas droles. Comdiens trs mdiocres, bref un rat total, n'y allez pas.
- *The Island* (SF) est un bon film, donc  voir si vous aimez la SF, mais je trouve que c'est pas aussi bon dans le genre que l'age de crystal (le film) ou Blade runner (le chef d'oeuvre de SF), je trouve que ces deux anciens films avait des scnarios beaucoup plus originaux, plus surprennants (surtout pour blade runner), alors que the island, mme si cela se laisse voir,  un scnario trs prvisible.

----------


## Johnbob

Comme vous parliez d'humour britannique, je ne peux que vous conseiller de voir *Shaun of the dead* - parodie de "Dawn of the dead" et le hros s'appelle "Shaun". a faisait trs longtemps que je n'avais pas autant ri devant un film. Le hros est un vrai anti-hros qui s'engueule avec sa copine parce qu'il est trop souvent au pub et qui est dtest par son beau-pre (il a vraiment une bonne tte de zombie celui-l). Il vit en colocation avec son meilleur pote et un autre pote un peu moins cool. Au dbut du film on dcouvre leur train-train quotidien puis les zombies arrivent. Le hros et son pote ont la gueule de bois et ont du mal a comprendre qu'il s'agit de zombies, puis l'histoire se droule avec tout plein de zombies. Enfin, bref... trs bon film ces temps-ci  :;):

----------


## neguib

"_Le salaire de la peur_", j'ai revu ce film d'Henri-Georges Clouzot hier soir (je ne l'avais pas visionner depuis plus de 30 ans). Bien que je m'aperoives aujourdhui des discours typiques de la france coloniale, l'atmosphre tendue et crispante est reste intacte dans son effet. 2 heures ereintantes d'angoisse o la mort devient une amie libratrice, presque familire. Sans oublier les portraits d'aventurieux  la franaise, lches et revches, exils et dsoeuvrs, virils  en tre bte. Trs crdible.

----------


## Invit

vu hier soir, "*The Island*" m'a bien plu, mais quand meme un reproche : le scenario et l'ambiance ne sont qu'un patchwork de plusieurs films :"THX-1138" pour les uniformes blancs, l'enfermement et les noms bizarres, le gars qui sort pour la 1ere fois et qui se retrouve dans un desert au coucher du soleil...  ::roll::  (l on est  la limite du plagiat quand meme  :8O: )"Equilibrium" pour l'uniformit et l'interdiction de certaines emotions humaines, le personnage rassurant qui donne des ordres sur tous les ecrans"Matrix" pour le concept de cacher la verit avec des artifices (un programme informatique d'un cot, des hologrammes de l'autre) et bien sr les champs d'etres humains"Cypher" pour le lavage de cerveau dans une salle  l'ambiance bleute,  l'aide de casques qui diffusent des images  grande vitesse pour implanter de faux souvenirs (l aussi, limite plagiat  ::roll::  )

donc on ne peut pas dire dire que les scenaristes de "*The Island*" aient invent grand chose, mais Michael Bay arrive  en tirer quelque chose de tres correct grace  son sens de la mise en scene et bien sr le jeu de ses 4 principaux acteurs : Ewan McGregor, Scarlett Johannson, Sean Bean et Djimoun Hounsou, qui sont tous des valeurs sres  ::D:  8)

au final, a donne un film *efficace*  ::bravo::  

ps : le truc le plus deplorable est bien sur la maniere honteuse dont Michael Bay a obtenu les financements de ses scenes d'action : la *PUB*  :8O:  !!! Microsoft (MSN + XBox), Nokia, Puma, Cisco Systems, BMW, Cadillac... les logos sont enormes  l'ecran, a devient vraiment trop...  ::?:   ::roll::

----------


## mat.M

puisque Neguib n'est pas content je vais le faire ici alors : qui a vu "Arrte de  ramer, t'attaques la falaise" avec Galabru ??   ::D:

----------


## neguib

> puisque Neguib n'est pas content je vais le faire ici alors : qui a vu "Arrte de  ramer, t'attaques la falaise" avec Galabru ??


  ::lol::   ben ya du beau monde (Gelin,Galabru,Laffont,Haller...) pour une parodie du Cid burlesque  la manire grosse batterie franaise 1979. Je plains Corneille dans sa tombe.
Effectivement achetable d'occase pour moins d'un euro   ::lol::  
http://www.2xmoinscher.com/DVD/detail.asp?id=22297
Perso je les dpenserai pas.

----------


## ggnore

> Je vais voir Mission impossible III ce soir, je vous en dirai des nouvelles 
> 
> Voil, j'ai t le voir, franchement, il est superbe  
> 
> Le scnario est trs bien pens, l'action est gniale, bref que du bon  
> 
> Si vous avez aim les 2 premiers, vous allez aim celui-l
> 
> Sinon, j'ai vu la bande annonce de Da Vinci Code, ca m'a l'air pas mal du tout, quelqu'un pense aller le voir ?


J'ai trouv MI3 un peu bidon.
Vraiment convenu et pas mal bourr de passages illogiques.
Ok il est ralis avec pleins d'effets spciaux et c'est un film d'action avec plein de pan-pan. Je ne le trouve pas vraiment original. C'est un film du dimanche soir ... Au mieux.

----------


## r0d

> Non je ne l'ai pas vu, et je crois que je n'aurai pas le temps d'aller le voir avnt son passage ventuel sur le petit cran suisse


Hum... je ne connais pas la tl suisse, mais c'est sr qu'en france, un tel film ne sera jamais diffus.



> Cependant, je trouve en effet que l'a-priori scnaristique que tu cites est interressant. Bon maintenant correspondre  un tableau de symptmes n'est pas ncessairement explication


Oui tu as raison. Mais en fait, il ne s'en servent pas comme explication, il s'agit juste d'un effet scnaristique qui permet de donner un fil conducteur au film.

----------


## lper

> Hum... je ne connais pas la tl suisse, mais c'est sr qu'en france, un tel film ne sera jamais diffus.


C'est sur Canal + qu'il passe en ce moment...

----------


## neguib

> C'est sur Canal + qu'il passe en ce moment...


 pas en clair malheureusement  ::(:

----------


## r0d

:8O:  Fichtre! Me voil autant tonn que rassur! Parfois a fait plaisir de se tromper  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> pas en clair malheureusement


Ben autrement t'as la mthode trs connue des 2 passoires (essentiellement pratique par les amateurs de films du samedi soir)  ::aie::

----------


## neguib

> Ben autrement t'as la mthode trs connue des 2 passoires (essentiellement pratique par les amateurs de films du samedi soir)


 ::mouarf::  Bon si on parlait plutt cinma  :;):

----------


## r0d

Oui tiens, en parlant de cinma, j'ai vu le Satyricon de Fellini dans un pti cin de quartier de week-end. Bah, comment dire... ils sont fous ces romains  :;):

----------


## neguib

> Oui tiens, en parlant de cinma, j'ai vu le Satyricon de Fellini dans un pti cin de quartier de week-end. Bah, comment dire... ils sont fous ces romains


 ::P:   oui c'est tout le charme de la production Fellini et de son univers comment dire... ben j'ai jamais vraiment cherch  me l'expliquer  ::):

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Je viens d'aller voir V pour Vendetta hier soir au cinma, et personnellement j'ai ador. Il est vraiment superbe ce film, l'histoire, les effets, les personnages  ::P:

----------


## lper

J'ai revu Mulholland Drive de D.Lynch.
Vraiment un trs grand film, j'ai  chaque vision une nouvelle interprtation et de nouvelles dcouvertes, a donne des frissons qui remuent tout le corps et agitent les mninges !!! 
Que du bonheur !  :8O:

----------


## _KB_

J'ai vu (pas en entier) le film Alexandre avant hier ... ben j'ai pas accroch du tout, j'ai trouv l'action lente, les batailles ennuyeuses, les personnages creux ...

Bon j'tais malade ce soir l, clou au lit mais le dernier film que j'ai vu dans cet tat (SOS Fantme, oui ca remonte) et bien j'tais  fond  ::D:  

Je lui prfre largement Kingdom of heaven de Ridley Scott.

----------


## yiannis

j'ai vu "accords et desaccords" de woody Allen (et non pas Wan Hallen  :;):  ) hier sur Arte. Ce film est exellent. Sean Penn y est fantastique. Dans ce film (fausse biographie d'un guitariste de jazz hante par Django Reinhart), on retrouve la comedie legere dans le genre de "la rose pourpre du caire". J'ai vraiment passe un bon moment  ::D:

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

J'ai t voir Fast and Furious Tokyo Drift, j'adore la fin, quand on voit Vin Diesel  ::): 

Ce soir j'irai sans doute voir Pirate des Caraibes 2  ::):

----------


## Mdiat

> j'ai vu "accords et desaccords" de woody Allen (et non pas Wan Hallen  ) hier sur Arte. Ce film est exellent. Sean Penn y est fantastique. Dans ce film (fausse biographie d'un guitariste de jazz hante par Django Reinhart), on retrouve la comedie legere dans le genre de "la rose pourpre du caire". J'ai vraiment passe un bon moment


Moi aussi, j'ai regard le film de Viande Haleine (que j'aime beaucoup d'habitude), et je me suis copieusement ennuy ; bien sur il y a des passages trs Allniens qui font toujours plaisir et qui arrachent un sourire, mais rien  voir avec Annie Hall, Manhattan, Intrieur (mon favori), La rose pourpre du Caire (autrement plus habile), tout le monde dit I love you ou les films plus spcifiquement comiques (Bananas, Prends l'oseille et tire-toi, Lily la tigresse, guerre et amour). Bref je n'ai regard jusqu'au bout que parce que c'tait un film de Woody Allen...
Dans le genre fausse biographie, j'ai trouv Spinal Tap *beaucoup* plus intressant

----------

